#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  How to get user input in JavaScript?

## Bhavya

Gaining User Input is significant in every programming language and JavaScript is no exclusion. But the kind of input in JavaScript is different from others.
Can you guys tell me how to get user input in javascript?

----------

